# 2021 NHRA Fuelers and Funnies



## FastTrax (Sep 22, 2021)

www.nhra.com/drivers/nhra/top-fuel

www.nhra.com/drivers/nhra/funny-car

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/2020_NHRA_Drag_Racing_Series

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/2021_NHRA_Camping_World_Drag_Racing_Series

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Top_Fuel

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Funny_Car





















Team Force Pulls It Out Again


----------



## squatting dog (Sep 22, 2021)

My absolute favorite funny car. (well, technically A/FX) was  The altered wheelbase Pontiac in 1964.    
The wheelbases were changed to assist traction for the narrow (7 in (180 mm)-wide) slicks (required by NHRA rules), while keeping the mandatory factory distance between axle centers. Because of these many obvious modifications they did not look stock, hence the name "funny".


----------



## FastTrax (Sep 22, 2021)

squatting dog said:


> My absolute favorite funny car. (well, technically A/FX) was  The altered wheelbase Pontiac in 1964.
> The wheelbases were changed to assist traction for the narrow (7 in (180 mm)-wide) slicks (required by NHRA rules), while keeping the mandatory factory distance between axle centers. Because of these many obvious modifications they did not look stock, hence the name "funny".
> 
> View attachment 185203



I always loved the wrinkle of the slicks on the green.


----------



## fmdog44 (Sep 23, 2021)

squatting dog said:


> My absolute favorite funny car. (well, technically A/FX) was  The altered wheelbase Pontiac in 1964.
> The wheelbases were changed to assist traction for the narrow (7 in (180 mm)-wide) slicks (required by NHRA rules), while keeping the mandatory factory distance between axle centers. Because of these many obvious modifications they did not look stock, hence the name "funny".
> 
> View attachment 185203


I remember him but not this ride but he was popular in my day. I think he was Pontiac all the way.


----------



## squatting dog (Sep 23, 2021)

fmdog44 said:


> I remember him but not this ride but he was popular in my day. I think he was Pontiac all the way.


You bet. I don't think that "Farmer Arnie Beswick" ever veered away from Pontiacs.
Not a whole lot of 82 years olds can run 4.82 @147mph in the 1/8th mile.


----------



## oldman (Sep 29, 2021)

I like the Funny Cars and Fuelers. My favorites include Bill “Grumpy” Jenkins, Don “The Snake” Prudhome, “Big Daddy” Don Garlits, Tommy Ivo and Bruce Larson.

I remember watching Ivo driving his 4-engine Buick Sportswagon and Larson’s 4000 hp funny car. He designed and built this engine. Aluminum block and burns alcohol and nitro. Bruce lives nearby and I have stopped by his garage several times, but not much since COVID. He has a habit of closing his garage two days before he races. Grumpy died about 10 years ago. The last I knew, Ivo was still in California and I lost track of “Snake.” Jenkins lived in Easton, PA prior to his death. In case anyone’s interested, I thought I would throw this information in.


----------



## squatting dog (Sep 29, 2021)

oldman said:


> I like the Funny Cars and Fuelers. My favorites include Bill “Grumpy” Jenkins, Don “The Snake” Prudhome, “Big Daddy” Don Garlits, Tommy Ivo and Bruce Larson.
> 
> I remember watching Ivo driving his 4-engine Buick Sportswagon and Larson’s 4000 hp funny car. He designed and built this engine. Aluminum block and burns alcohol and nitro. Bruce lives nearby and I have stopped by his garage several times, but not much since COVID. He has a habit of closing his garage two days before he races. Grumpy died about 10 years ago. The last I knew, Ivo was still in California and I lost track of “Snake.” Jenkins lived in Easton, PA prior to his death. In case anyone’s interested, I thought I would throw this information in.


Never could decide which color version of the "Wagon Master" I liked the best.   Nothing like watching him boil the tires for the entire quarter mile.


----------



## FastTrax (Sunday at 1:14 PM)

And 1 mor tyme


----------

